# Death on the porch



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

When the wife came home yesterday she said " you not going to believe what is on the front porch dead ". Well I find this guy. I have always been facinated by them so I put him on a piece of cardboard and took a few photos. Looking through the viewfinder I notice something is moving, something quite small. Momma had one baby with her. The baby was at the most 1/8th inch across. Look close and you can see the fangs forming in one photo. We have only seen a couple of these tarantulas in the 23 yrs we have lived here. I took the photos with a Tamron 28-75 macro with a 12mm extension.


----------



## asharpshooter (Nov 28, 2005)

Cool pictures. My wife would have stomped it.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Creepy but cool. I had to see where you located. Your not too far from our weekend property in Smithville. Hoping never to see one of these at our place but then again I'm more scared of roaches than I am of spiders. Spiders seem to mind their own business but roaches? No those things gang up on you. Ewwww! K, going to get me some more wake me up drink. This is too early for me.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Quite the opposite, you need more Tarantulas at your place. They eat roaches.
There were probably more babies around but it sat there for a while before I took the photos. Maybe I could find enough to stock your place. Ha Ha


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice closeup shots Michael. Too bad she was dead. Tarantulas and great and good to have around. They won't hurt you and really only want to be left alone. I find them a bit creepy when they show up somewhere where you aren't expecting them, but normally they don't bother me. Kinda like rattlesnakes....if I see them first no problem...when they suprise me I can get airborn pretty quick.


----------

